# anyone have instant (shin) swelling



## hossy (Mar 28, 2006)

...so I'm riding my mountain bike on some stunts, not sure how I did it, but slipped off pedal (metal with spikes), and it kicked back and grazed me on the shin pretty could. So I look down at the claw marks, and instantly there is a marble sized 'bump' right on the top of my shin? At first I thought I had a huge bone chip or something. Never seen anything swell so quickly, especially as a hard bump. Few hours later it spread out, and became a softer bump / bruise...didn't stick out as far either. There was no discolouration either at the time of the initial swell....so I don't think it was a kind of blood pool....???

anyone else ever have this?


----------



## f00lzBurden (May 7, 2007)

yeah, its just like a "goose egg" when you get punched in the eye....


----------



## Long Tooth (Aug 17, 2006)

Wrecked and hit my shin on the chainring it left 3 perfect tooth scars and the shin goose edded instantly.


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

Same thing but closer to my ankle happened to me this weekend. It looked like a golf ball near my ankle...hurt like hell but I kept riding. Got home and swelling subsided and now it just hurts.


----------

